# IPhone 5 lock screen



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I was always able to see my apps on my lock screen. Yesterday I put a picture on both the lock screen and 
home screen. Now there are no apps on the lock screen, only on the home screen. Is there a way to fix it.

Thanks


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have an iphone 5 and I do not see apps on the lock screen and don't think I ever have. I always have wallpaper on my home and lock screens. I only see notifications on the lock screen, like news updates or text notices, etc.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Kindle Girl, for some reason I thought I had apps there. I guess not.


----------

